# [Heisec] Gut choreografierte DDoS-Attacken gegen US-Großbanken



## Newsfeed (4 Oktober 2012)

Mit viel Traffic und verschiedenen Tools haben Cyberkriminelle US-Großbanken attackiert. Gut organisierte Angriffe mit ausreichend Rechnerkapazitäten im Rücken stellen die Sicherungssysteme auf die Probe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

